# Swift Kon tiki Toilet/shower door replacement handle/lock



## con-tiki (Oct 16, 2009)

I needs a replacement handle for my 1991 fiat ducato swift kon tiki motorhome.

thanks shirley


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*Kon Tiki*

Shirley,
TryCharles caravan spares Poole Dorset
01202733772

Take care Les :wink:


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Is it one of these?

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/LargeImagePageNoSpecs.aspx?image_id=28618&shop=caravan

If so, let me kow as I'm sure I have some spares kicking about


----------

